# Prom Advice



## JoeW (May 17, 2015)

Hey Gang,

I've been asked to go the Prom for the first time and I need some advice...er, uh, no, that's not it.

A couple of friends have asked me to shoot Prom pictures for their daughter and son.  They've seen my work (I've done some pro bono/gratis stuff for the church we all attend) and they like it a lot.  I've told them I typically don't do Prom portraits...I didn't even go to the Prom when I was in HS.  I didn't even get involved when my son when to Prom in HS b/c I didn't want it to seem like Dad was imposing on his "thing."

There's no danger of wrecking friendships here.  Their expectations are low.   They offered to pay and instead I told them to just put more money in the collection plate at our church next Sunday.  I view this solely as a good gesture to a couple of friends and their kids and maybe get a bit more money for our church while getting a chance to shoot something I don't usually shoot.

Any advice for shooting Prom portraits (other than standard portrait work advice)?  They're not expecting any kind of studio session, just the son of one friend goes to pick up the daughter of the other friend and instead of parents clicking away with cellphones, they'd like me to be doing the clicking.  Approximate time will be 4-5pm.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 18, 2015)

Hey there, I'm going to explain my own take on it as if I was doing it for a contract.

You'll want to have as many details as possible, then you can plan. Is the prom guy alone ? accompanied with a date? Do they go to the reception in a car with a chauffeur? Are they in a group of people in the car?

Once you're got a good idea on how the evening will be, you can plan ahead.

After that, it's really self-intuitive I believe, concentrate on the kids of your "client", then shoot them with their date, do both of them in front of the car (if one), if it's a group, group shot, group with car etc. The "just go along with their preparation" method work, but you may want to direct them a little in a nice park or at a point of interest they are familiar with.

I also like to push it a bit further and do a photostory of the familly and kids, they are piano practitioners ? Well photograph them playing piano. Photograph the important object that have emotional attachment to the family and kids, ask what's important to them and try to depict what kind of environment the kid grew up in, try to capture moment of the past that made them who they are today.
That's a bit harder to pull off, even more so on the time frame you've got, but when I did that for my clients, some literally started crying thanking me. So I'd say it's worth the work. Now, you're not doing it for the money, so don't feel obligated to go that far.

Other than that, I'd add special request if there's time, but that's really the classic "prom shoot" I do. If they pay for it and you're willing, maybe add a photoalbum?

Hope this help.


----------



## JoeW (May 18, 2015)

I appreciate the advice--thanks for taking the time to share your take on this.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2015)

What seems to be 'the thing' to do here is to travel in a pack, so they all meet at someone's house and take pictures there, or maybe outside the venue, etc. It seems to just be the parents taking the pictures, they do each couple, all the couples, just the girls, just the guys, etc., etc. With a smaller group I'd probably get each one individually too. See if they want any particular poses/groupings.

I guess it's a matter of figuring out what you can use as backgrounds, a brick wall, flower bed, trees, fence/railing, etc. I saw one where they stood on steps outdoors with each on a different step, and another where the sidewalk curved and sloped and they stood along that for the group shots.

I'd just keep in mind the girls might be in heels and not want to ruin their shoes so I probably wouldn't expect to do too much tromping around in the yard. But maybe do full body (dress and shoes) and upper body (hair and flowers). Have a mom or someone check/arrange the hair if needed.

Have fun! (wait, did I say that sarcastically?? lol)

Another thought - would they want pictures of any of them with the parents? depending on who's there. Wait, is this one couple, and both kid's parents? If it's just a couple then I'd probably do more individualized shots if they want, maybe each kid with mom, with dad, etc.


----------



## JoeW (May 18, 2015)

Again, good advice...never thought of the "prom pack" syndrome but that does seem to be the case doesn't it (at least from what I hear).  Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Braineack (May 18, 2015)

The braineack can be hired muscle.

using tapatalk.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, I guess prom these days is more of a group thing, which is actually probably not a bad idea for it to be a bunch of kids having fun together.

Misery loves company... I mean, yeah that would be fun to have Braineack along.


----------



## hopdaddy (May 19, 2015)

Do some "Pre-Prom " prep , with the lighting ,too . The biggest problem for me is finding a good spot ,in the shade ( A spot with "Angled "Light .) on the day of the shoot .


----------



## JoeW (May 19, 2015)

Gang--thanks again for all the wise cracks, tips, advice, and comments.  This is a prime example of the value these forums can provide.  No rocket science contained in this thread, just some practice experience that I'm missing on this specific genre.  I thank you all.


----------

